# Two man saw identification and care



## Glug (Jan 5, 2012)

Howdy,

I have a two man saw that belonged to my Great Grandfather. He had some great tools, and I am fortunate to have many of them. Unfortunately, the saw suffered some corrosion while stored by a family member who shall remain nameless. When I received it about four years ago, I recall that it actually had a bit of a shine and nice patina.

I'd like to get the corrosion under control, so that it does not progress, but also retain some of the original character. Before I do anything, I'd like to learn more about it's age, and particulars. I was unable to find any marks on the saw.

The blade is 66" long, 3" deep on the ends, and 6 11/16" deep at the center. The handles are 9". The blade seems to be fairly uniform in thickness, .065".

I've read some folks suggesting navel jelly, and others recommending mechanical removal (brushes, sandpaper, etc). Most of the corrosion seems to be light darkening, with a few heavier spots. I don't think any of it is very serious yet. The saw is still fairly sharp. I'm not quite sure how to remove the corrosion from the edges of the blades without damaging them, but I understand that area is most sensitive to damage from pitting, etc. Maybe a brass brush?

And the wood handles. They don't seem to match. I'm not as concerned about those because they won't rust. One article suggested a coating of Linseed oil. Removing them does not look easy.

For now, the saw will not be displayed. I am moving it out of the problem garage and into storage. I'm not sure how long it will be in storage. So I'm not sure wax would be sufficient. One option is to coat it in grease or oil, and then wrap it in plastic and cardboard.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know much about hand saws to help identify it. However, if it were mine, I would clean it up with a somehow and give it a good coat of Johnson's Past Wax. Since I started using it, I coat everything with it, wood or metal. You can use it and it'll protect the blade and handles. 
By the way, welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.badaxetoolworks.com

Try these guys. They can identify it for you, and if you need it, they can restore it also.


----------



## Glug (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. I continue to read about ways to restore, sharpen and store saws.

In terms of cleaning the flats of the saw, I've seen suggestions to use naval jelly, pumice stones for restaurant use, and other abrasive technques. Still on the fence about what would be best. I also feel I need to check more closely for a manufacturers mark - it may yet lurk.

I did find a nice video on sharpening by ATSawyer. I don't know that I'm ready to sharpen it, since it will be in storage. But I do want to protect it. From what I've read, proper saw storage is tricky. I'm wondering if I could attach it to a 2×8", and whether that would be sufficient to maintain flatness, and whether there would be rust issues.. Whether I should put a plastic barrier between the wood and blade, or maybe something else.


----------



## Glug (Jan 5, 2012)

William, I like paste wax for protection but only if I can maintain it once in a while. Otherwise, I don't think it lasts over the long haul. It's also somewhat tricky to apply to sharp edges!

I have a lot of tools in non-climate controlled storage, and it's a frustrating thing, worrying about whether they are adequately protected or whether the protection needs to be freshened. Balancing a love of tools, and using tools, particularly those with sentimental attachments, is tricky when you're also trying to Own Less Stuff.


----------

